# Well how was opening day?



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just wondering how everything went. I'll be up tomorrow...can't wait


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Filled with BS meetings and plant tours, sadly. Hope everyone else got out and had fun.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Going for the evening hunt.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm stuck in grouse free southern lower until tomorrow. The dogs got fired up seeing the gear get packed!


----------



## swoopkin (Dec 8, 2009)

2 flushes in 7.5 hours of hiking for my new pup and I. Back out in a few if I can get him moving again.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This is the first year ever I have so many things going I forgot it was openers.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

This is my greatest opener yet, but granted this is only my 2nd real grouse season. Got out early this morning leaving the house at 5:30am and made it to the big woods by 7:45am. Ended up with 10 flushes in around 3.5 hrs. 6 woodcock flushes and 4 grouse flushes. As great of a job my 3 y/o GSP Oakley did pointing I couldn't hold up my end of the deal. This birds get to live to be hunted another day... bird hunters version of catch and release?

Paul


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 226443
View attachment 226444
View attachment 226446
Spent the evening in Oakland cty found 12 woodcock a few were probably the same birds.no grouse but I wasn't expecting to and left my gun at home.was nice to get out and pretend did manage a few pictures when I could find my dogs in the brush.jumped a couple dandy bucks also.Then close to sunset I heard a rooster cackling across the field heading to roost I think.All in all it was a beautiful day.And to finish it off a nice bubble bath for the dogs.lol


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Got out after work for a couple hours and managed to get my first bird over my 1 year old weimaraner . Had alot of wild flushes and missed shots to go along with them. All in all it was pretty good opening afternoon.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

drenthp said:


> I couldn't hold up my end of the deal.


It is very tough hitting them this early in the season, flash of bird, another flash and one shot nothing but leaves falling. Just good to get the dog out doing what they love and live for.


----------



## Evanman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cannot wait to get out in the woods. Dog is at bird camp until the end of the month to get freshened up. Ill be hunting every weekend once I get him back. Hopefully I can get a deer somewhere between the bird hunting. Wouldn't mind a back strap and grouse cookout.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

drenthp said:


> This is my greatest opener yet, but granted this is only my 2nd real grouse season. Got out early this morning leaving the house at 5:30am and made it to the big woods by 7:45am. Ended up with 10 flushes in around 3.5 hrs. 6 woodcock flushes and 4 grouse flushes. As great of a job my 3 y/o GSP Oakley did pointing I couldn't hold up my end of the deal. This birds get to live to be hunted another day... bird hunters version of catch and release?
> 
> Paul


You have to put in that early season "work" to get those shooting lanes opened-up for the remainder of the season!

One cautionary point: I intentionally hunted a well-drained sandy area and still saw far more Amanita muscaria and what I think was Amanita phalloides growing in large number. Some of the fly agarics were six inches in diameter. If your dog is a mushroom eater or is a young dog that still processes every strong odor through its mouth, be careful!! The heavy rains we have had in the U.P. have really popped the mushrooms in massive quantities. I did find some edible coral mushrooms, but no honey mushrooms yet.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

2 hours in early evening, 6 individual woodcock flushed, put a few up for re-flushes. Didn't see a single grouse, but I was in marginal grouse habitat. Opted for some coverts with good water sources for the dogs, rather than some of my better grouse coverts which are fairly high and dry. Was able to get some rock-solid honor points from my youngster GSP, behind her seasoned sister which made for a great opener.

Saturday will be a grouse day as we'll be hitting some of our best coverts (food sources) with a good friend in the rain.....so little need for standing water in the heat.


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

Opening day consisted of me helping thin the forest one tree limb at a time.


----------



## dnj21 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't head north for another week- keep the pictures and stories coming!

Brother and Step Dad are almost up to his Cabin, I expect some field reports and pictures after lunchtime. Going to be a long afternoon in the office I suspect......


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

I worked 12hrs , no huntin for me. Did get the dog out for a little workout. We dont have many grouse in our area any how. Lookin forward to some long weekend trips north, soon.


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

I only hunted an hour after the night shift. My dogs acted like the half trained mongrels they are. I bumped for woodcock. 

Today was a different story. Moved 10 grouse and a woodcock in 2 hours. Connected on 2 before the heat moved us inside.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

TCpat&trout said:


> I only hunted an hour after the night shift. My dogs acted like the half trained mongrels they are. I bumped for woodcock.
> 
> Today was a different story. Moved 10 grouse and a woodcock in 2 hours. Connected on 2 before the heat moved us inside.


Awesome job! I'm looking to get out in a couple hrs here! Sounds like you found some good spots! I'm hoping this season I can get the opportunity to get out with some of the other members on this site!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Well I made it out today. Hunted 3 different areas with around 5 hours on the ground. Ended up putting up 10 grouse and 7 woodcock. I got 2 grouse and got schooled badly. 
First let me say that I am new to grouse hunting. Last year was the first time I ever tried it with a dog and that was with my 5 month old pointing lab. 
So we are moving down this little trail and copper starts getting birdy. Up comes a grouse and I'm patting myself on the back thinking I made a nice shot. I break open my side by side to reload when 3 more grouse flush. A nice big male cuts across the trail giving me about the best shot someone could ever hope for. I slam the action closed, pull up and....click. I pulled the wrong trigger. Now I'm cussing at myself and I break open the gun again and another one flushes!
Was a great morning out with my pup


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 226549
View attachment 226550
View attachment 226551
Hunted half a day yesterday and all day today.

Started in Pigeon River area and only put one bird up. Really thick and wet where I was hunting so I moved up north to Cheboygan for the evening hunt. Put 3 grouse up in a little over an hour. Only took one shot all day, too thick to make a decent shot. Good dog work for the first day.

Today I began at Lee Grande, put up 4 grouse and put one in the vest. Saw a decent bull elk which made my day. Snapped a pic of a good rub from an elk too. Met some nice DNR officers and other hunters in the parking lot. Good morning.

Worked my way down 33 to the new Greasy Creek unit, kinda confusing getting to it. Not my favorite GEMS unit. Saw a spray painted sign about 15 feet up that says Snare area.

Shot down 33 and a little west from there to some of my favorite spots. Put up a bunch of plump woodcock and 2 grouse at my first stop. The dog was over heating and getting that glazed look so we made it to a nearby lake for a swim. Much needed for both of us.

Went back out to my best spot last year. At this point the dog and myself were toast and we basically went on a foot dragging slog through a dry swamp. Bumped a good amount of birds. Went back to the Jeep and we both ate every piece of food we could find.

Just walked in the door. Overall great couple days considering the tough shooting conditions. I wish someone would create a driving breed so I could nap in the backseat.

Almost forgot. Got stung by a bee midday yesterday on my shooting finger, hurt more than usual. Here is the hand as of right now. Made for some fun times shooting my new gun, finally made the switch to an o/u.


----------

